# Help



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I bought a GSD puppy but the breeder claims she's full blooded (she's 16 weeks/sable) I have another gsd and her eyes are so tiny compared to my other one (26 weeks) I have other people telling me she looks like part wolf. I could really use a opinion, thanks.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

How do I do that, I'm using a iPhone.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Might find something helpful here- http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/135328-how-post-pictures-site.html

If you use the "Advanced" reply, you can click on the paper clip icon and choose a pic from your phone to upload.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I uploaded the link, I'm just waiting for a moderator to view it.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Second picture is the side view of her, first picture left my 6 month old.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like a sable GSD to me.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

The eyes just look really small and I've never seen a Gsd with small eyes like that.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I agree her eyes look small. But that does not mean she is not all GSD.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

She looks all GSD to me. Are you happy with the breeder? Is it just the eye set that makes you think you were duped? Is this a reputable breeder? 

She is gorgeous, either way!!! Have fun with her!!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I am a little skeptical about the breeder for a couple reasons, we were originally going to by a imported male from him, but he was just too wild. But he was gorgeous. He did have two other dogs that where for sale and looked absolutely nothing like her, they had all black and red on there legs and where more skinny unlike Juliet who looks more stocky. We then asked him to send a picture of the parents which I'll attach in a second and I don't see how they would make a sable puppy. I then asked him if those other two puppies where from the same litter as her and he said no, so now I'm just assuming he got Juliet from a different person and just sold her because he didn't want her.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]

This is the only picture I have of the 'parents' he sent me. 









[/URL][/IMG]

This was the dog we were originally going to get, he was imported from Germany.


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

I think she's beautiful, and looks to be purebred.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

The likeliness she's part wolf is next to none. 

She looks purebred to me.


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

I think the eyes do look small compared to the other but I think it is more of a function of the shading around the eyes rather than the actual size of the eyes.


----------



## Treesmasha (Jun 7, 2014)

Bella let me ask, if you were to find out that your pup was part wolf, how would that change your plans for her? If the answer is it would not change a thing. Then be happy with that lovely new puppy.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

People often mistake sables for wolves because they think all GSDs are Black and Tan and look like Rin-Tin-Tin.

This happens to owners of black GSDs as well, either people think they are black wolves or black labs....

Your pup looks like a pure bred sable to me.

If you really want to know have your vet run a genetic test to check for wolf DNA.

But I agree with others very unlikely the pup is a wolf cross.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Btw I think your pup is gorgeous. I hope you enjoy her!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

She's not part wolf.

Those two dogs could not have made a sable puppy. To have a sable puppy, one of the parents will be sable. Sable is a dominant gene, so if the gene is there, the dog will be sable.

Sounds like a dealer/broker of some sort. Unless you have an AKC or other FCI registry pedigree, you have very little guarantee that your dog is purebred. I'm assuming if you had a pedigree, you wouldn't have these questions. So you probably don't. At this point, it matters really little if she's purebred or not.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I have 2 black sables and people are Always asking me if they are part wolf. 
I think your pup is purebred and gorgeous and has stunning eyes.
I don't think her eyes are small, I think her fur coloring around her eyes make them look small. Her eye brows if you will are short. That will change as she changes color.

Here is what the smaller dog looked like a few months ago.










And at 5 months old


----------



## AmazingGrace (Oct 21, 2014)

*Your pup, eyes?*

Your pup look similar to our 4 month old, I will try to post photo's.
Your pups eyes look fine to me.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

She is Gorgeous and a GSD,


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for your opinions and if I was to get a DNA test on her, and if she was mixed I wouldn't get rid of her. The breeder said he'd sell me papers for $350 but I wouldn't know if they're actually her papers, it could be another dogs.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Bella67 said:


> Thanks for your opinions and if I was to get a DNA test on her, and if she was mixed I wouldn't get rid of her. The breeder said he'd sell me papers for $350 but I wouldn't know if they're actually her papers, it could be another dogs.


Yeesh. Nice breeder. And what Martemchik said is correct- those dogs aren't your dog's parents. I'd say just enjoy her and not worry about it, she's a cutie


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Any breeder who offers to sell you papers for $350 is not reputable!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Any breeder who offers to sell you papers for $350 is not reputable!


Yes I understand that but I got Juliet as a gift, so I can't really take her back not saying I would if I had the chance she's a really good dog. She just follows me around the house literally everywhere I go, and is really quiet and shy.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

No worries, I was just hoping that you weren't considering spending the money.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> No worries, I was just hoping that you weren't considering spending the money.


No I wasn't going to spend the money. I'd rather spend it on a blood test rather then getting a different dogs papers.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

In the end. None of it matters. Enjoy your puppy. Papers or not, blood test or not, you love her.


----------

